# hutch shopping



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

im shopping for a new hutch for sabbath
she lives on her own because shes evil! lol shes such a sweetheart with me but any other rabbit has no chance 
shes one hell of a chewwer so it needs to be sturdy 

any suggestions?
p.s. i would like her to have plenty of space to roam size isnt an issue as i have a new huge garden to fill


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Is she spayed? 

I would suggest a tongue and groove shed (overlap is not a good idea for a chewer) with a run attached to give her the most space possible. Or, if you could, bring her inside as she'd be much happier with you for company than outside on her own


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

not yet she isnt 
and i cant bring her inside although the pup loves her ...
shes not so keen


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

MissusMayhem said:


> not yet she isnt
> and i cant bring her inside although the pup loves her ...
> shes not so keen


That will be the reason why she won't bond then 
If you get her neutered and wait 6-8 weeks for her hormones die down, I'm sure she would love a friend


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Get her spayed and she'll be a different rabbit, trust me!! Have a look at sheds/playhouses you could convert, lots of people get them second hand. Or have a look at the happy hutch company, they do 6ft hutches.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

If she's not spayed that will be the reason she's not bonding. 
Does get very hormonal and territorial when they are intact, even sisters from the same litter will most likely fall out when they get to around 6 months. 

If you have her spayed I'm sure you'll be able to bond her with a neutered buck which would save her being lonely outside.

On another note, 80% of unspayed does develop uterine cancer by the age of 3. Spaying eliminates that risk so it's worth doing for that alone.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

my vet said "given the fact shes so big already i would prefer to wait until shes grown some more until we spay her" shes only 5 months now and got her from pets at home rescue who had no info on her at all (useless actually) but she looked so sad cooped up in there and id just lost my boy and had a huge hutch at home for her 
so my vet wont spay her just yet ... he said we should maybe wait 2 months
maybe im just being taken for an idiot? i dno lol
but in the mean time she gets plenty of human contact and toys and treats spoilt bunny


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would keep your eyes out on ebay for a shed/wendy house. You can pick up real bargins. Mine only cost £46 and then the wire I put on the windows wasnt much


----------

